

Windows: Exec driver (alpha) plus support – Microsoft/docker - tylermauthe
https://github.com/Microsoft/docker/commit/685c8e66aab8b2b7f7a06abc12cdf22700215971

======
tylermauthe
While it's still very early, it's really exciting to see progress being made
on Dockerizing Windows.

------
tmzt
Will the source for the shim be released?

